# Hello!



## Storm13 (3 mo ago)

My wife and I are both 58. We met in college and have been married for 35 years. Our marriage is good, but we have some issues I hope you guys can help me with. I look forward to engaging with you all!


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

You are from Florida?


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

What are the biggest issues in your marriage?


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Storm13 said:


> My wife and I are both 58. We met in college and have been married for 35 years. Our marriage is good, but we have some issues I hope you guys can help me with. I look forward to engaging with you all!


@Storm13 Welcome to TAM.
Feel free to open a new post in a specific forum or you can comment right here in this thread.

So what’s up with “issues”?


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

Welcome to TAM.


----------



## Storm13 (3 mo ago)

Mr.Married said:


> You are from Florida?


No! Just a nickname I picked up in college.


----------



## Storm13 (3 mo ago)

SCDad01 said:


> What are the biggest issues in your marriage?


Unfortunately, like many, it's our sex life (or lack there of). I plan on making a post soon to kind of walk through things and see if you guys can help me.


----------



## Storm13 (3 mo ago)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> @Storm13 Welcome to TAM.
> Feel free to open a new post in a specific forum or you can comment right here in this thread.
> 
> So what’s up with “issues”?


Thanks! I do plan on making a post soon to discuss our issues.


----------

